# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Αυτοματισμός για μεταφορά θερμού αέρα από ενεργεικό τζάκι

## ba99297

Γεια χαρά σε όλους
  Αν και το θέμα δεν είναι αμιγώς ηλεκτρονικό, ωστόσο έχει να κάνει με αυτοματισμό γι αυτό και απευθύνομαι σε εσάς
  Θέλω να στείλω τον ζεστό αέρα από ένα ενεργειακό τζάκι σε δύο δωμάτια

Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος εγώ θέλω να κάνω αυτό
moter 0.jpg


Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο για έτοιμες λύσεις έπεσα στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο

http://www.darco.com.pl/en/product-o...ution-set.html

  Για το μοτέρ που κάνει αυτή την δουλειά βρήκα αυτό
moter 1.jpg

  Το οποίο στην ουσία είναι δύο συσκευές σε μία

moter 2.JPG

Πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για μια συνδεσμολογία ενός μοτέρ μεταφοράς αέρα και ενός συστήματος bypass. Ο ζεστός αέρας από το τζάκι πάει στο σύστημα bypass και από εκεί στο μοτέρ που με την σειρά του τον προωθεί προς τα δωμάτια. . Όταν ο αέρας είναι κάτω από 40 κελσίου δεν δουλεύει τίποτα. Όταν ο αέρας είναι από 40-70 παίρνει μπρος το μοτέρ - βεντιλατέρ και ο αέρας προωθείται στα δωμάτια. Όταν ο αέρας ανέβει πάνω από 70 τότε ενεργοποιείται το bypass και ( μέσω ενός διμεταλλικού θερμοστάτη ) ανοίγει ( μηχανικά ) ένα damper το οποίο εισάγει κρύο αέρα περιβάλλοντος στο σύστημα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και όταν λόγω διακοπής ρεύματος δεν δουλεύει το μοτέρ οπότε πάλι όταν ο αέρας ανέβει πάνω από 70 κελσίου ξανανοίγει το damper και ο ζεστός αέρας βγαίνει μέσω του bypass στο περιβάλλον αντί να πάει στο μοτέρ και να το καταστρέψει  ( λόγω υψηλής θερμοκρασίας του αέρα)  

Η λειτουργία του συστήματος περιγράφεται εδώ ( μεγενθύνετε την εικόνα)
moter 3.JPG
Και  σε μια λεπτομέρεια από το εγχειρίδιο από το σύστημα bypass, φαίνεται  αυτό που λέω εγώ διμεταλλικό έλασμα που ανοίγει το damper
moter 4.JPG


Το ερώτημά μου αφορά το bypass. Τι είδους θερμοστάτης ( στο εγχειρίδιο αναφέρεται σαν «διμεταλλικός θερμοστάτης» ) είναι αυτός που ανοίγει ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΑ ( και όχι δίνοντας κίνηση σε κάποιος μοτέρ ) το damper. Μήπως το damper έχει κάποιο διμεταλλικό έλασμα πάνω του που το ανοιγοκλίνει αυτόματα ?

moter 2.JPG
Στην παραπάνω εικόνα με το κόκκινο βέλος έχω σημειώσει το damper που ανοιγοκλίνει μηχανικά


Θα παρακαλούσα όσους θέλουν να βοηθήσουν ας εξαντλήσουν όλες τους τις γνώσεις να μου απαντήσουν πως μπορεί το damper να ανοιγοκλίνει μηχανικά, και μετά να μπουν πως μπορώ να το κάνω ηλεκτρονικά ( δεν έχω ούτε κάν αυτές τις στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής να το κάνω  ηλεκτρονικά αλλά είμαι όλος αυτιά να ακούσω και την ηλεκτρονική λύση η οποία λογικά θα έχει μέσα και UPS για την περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος )
  Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## ba99297

Καμιά γνώμη παιδιά?

----------


## vasilllis

μαλλον για διμεταλικο ελασμα προκειται.
αυτο το φοραει το τζακι σου?
αν θες παντως με ηλεκτρικο τροπο πρεπει να ξηλωθει το παλιο συστημα και να εφαρμοσεις ενα σερβομοτερ.

----------


## stom

Τετοιου ειδους μηχανικοι αυτοματισμοι ασφαλειας συνηθως υλοποιουνται με ελατηρια ή με αντιβαρα.
Οταν υπαρχει ρευμα, ο μηχανισμος οπλιζει, αποθηκευοντας ενεργεια ειτε στο ελατηριο ειτε στο αντιβαρο. Η διμεταλικη επαφη (που προκαλει μηχανικη κινηση) απασφαλιζει το μηχανισμο και ανοιγει το damper. 
Με ηλεκτρικο τροπο προυποθετει ups/μπαταριες και κατ επεταση συντηρηση και συχνες δοκιμες. Η πιθανοτητα να μην δουλεψει οταν χρειαστει, παραμενει υψηλη.
Αντιθετα το μηχανικο συστημα, καθοτι απλουστερο εχει περισσοτερες ελπιδες.

Εχω δει κλαπετο της KW που παραμενει ανοιχτο οσο εχει ταση, και κλεινει μονο του μολις κοπει. Μια τετοια παραλλαγη  χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## ba99297

Βασίλη το τζάκι δεν έχει κανένα αυτοματισμό. Είναι μέν ενεργειακό αλλά για την κατανομή του αέρα στον χώρο έχει απλά τους αεραγωγούς. Εγώ θέλω να προσαρμόσω ένα μοτέρ που θα στέλνει τον αέρα στα δωμάτια. Εκεί λοιπόν βρηκα στο internet αυτό που αναφέρω στην αρχική ανάρτηση και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως ανοίγει το damper μηχανικά όταν η θερμοσκρασία στο σύστημα φτάσει του 70 κελσίου. Υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για διμεταλλικό έλασμα το οποίο όταν φτάσει σε αυτή την θερμοκρασία κάμπτεται και ανοίγει το damper. Το θέμα είναι που μπορώ να βρώ ένα τέτοιο έλασμα για να υλοποιήσω τον συγκεκριμένο αυτοματισμό. Η "ηλεκτρονική" λύση χωρίς να την αποκλείω προυποθέτει όπως είπα και ύπαρξη ups στην περίπτωση της διακοπή του ρεύματος. Αν έχει κάποιος γνώμη για την μηχανική λύση ας βοηθήσει αλλά και για την ηλεκτρονική λύση με σερβομοτέρ είμαι όλος αυτιά για το τι θα χρειατσώ και με τι κόστος. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει διμεταλλικό έλασμα, αλλά στους εξαεριστήρες που έχουν περσίδες που ανοιγοκλείνουν με την τροφοδοσία υπάρχει το παρακάτω:

Μια αντίσταση σε μορφή δισκίου (σαν ασπιρίνη φανταστείτε) συνδέεται με την παροχή του ρεύματος. Η αντίσταση αυτή ακουμπάει σε ένα μεταλλικό κουτάκι που είναι γεμάτο με ένα υλικό που μοιάζει με κερί. Στη μια πλευρά του κουτιού αυτού υπάρχει μια τρύπα στην οποία εφαρμόζει ακριβώς ένας πείρος βαλμένος κάθετα. Ο πείρος πιέζεται προς τα μέσα (για να μπει δηλ. στο κουτάκι) μέσω ενός ισχυρού ελατηρίου. Δουλεύει δηλ. σαν πιστόνι μέσα σε κύλινδρο. Όταν το κουτάκι αυτό ζεσταθεί μέσω της αντίστασης το "κερί" λιώνει και διαστέλλεται σπρώχνοντας τον πείρο προς τα έξω (έχει πολλή δύναμη). Όταν κρυώσει συστέλλεται και το ελατήριο καταφέρνει να μπήξει τον πείρο πιο μέσα. Όλο αυτό έχει διαστάσεις μερικών εκατοστών.

Αν θες πάρε έναν τέτοιο φθηνό εξαεριστήρα και βγάλε αυτό το μηχανισμό. Θα βγάλεις και την αντίσταση και θα το ζεστάνεις να δεις σε ποιες θερμοκρασίες κινείται για να δεις αν σου κάνει.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη το τζάκι δεν έχει κανένα αυτοματισμό. Είναι μέν ενεργειακό αλλά για την κατανομή του αέρα στον χώρο έχει απλά τους αεραγωγούς. Εγώ θέλω να προσαρμόσω ένα μοτέρ που θα στέλνει τον αέρα στα δωμάτια. Εκεί λοιπόν βρηκα στο internet αυτό που αναφέρω στην αρχική ανάρτηση και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως ανοίγει το damper μηχανικά όταν η θερμοσκρασία στο σύστημα φτάσει του 70 κελσίου. Υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για διμεταλλικό έλασμα το οποίο όταν φτάσει σε αυτή την θερμοκρασία κάμπτεται και ανοίγει το damper. Το θέμα είναι που μπορώ να βρώ ένα τέτοιο έλασμα για να υλοποιήσω τον συγκεκριμένο αυτοματισμό. Η "ηλεκτρονική" λύση χωρίς να την αποκλείω προυποθέτει όπως είπα και ύπαρξη ups στην περίπτωση της διακοπή του ρεύματος. Αν έχει κάποιος γνώμη για την μηχανική λύση ας βοηθήσει αλλά και για την ηλεκτρονική λύση με σερβομοτέρ είμαι όλος αυτιά για το τι θα χρειατσώ και με τι κόστος. Ευχαριστώ



αν καταλαβα καλα και μαλλον καταλαβα εχεις αεραγωγους οι οποιοι ειναι μεσα στο χωνι της καμιναδας (χωρις να επικοινωνουν με τα καυσαερια),σωστα?
γιατι να βαλεις ταμπερ?
κατι σαν αυτο δεν ειναι ?   http://www.thermozel.gr/?popup=683&s...oid683=991-256

----------


## gsmaster

Πιθανότατα ηλεκτρομηχανικό θερμοστάτη θα έχει ρε παιδιά, και θα οπλίζει καναν ηλεκτρομαγνήτη για το damper... οπότε:
- Όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα ξεοπλίζει ο ηλεκτρομαγνήτης και ανοίγει το damper. 
- Όταν ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία >70 ανοίγει η επαφή του θερμοστάτη ξεοπλίζει ο ηλεκτρομαγνήτης και ανοίγει το damper.

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.
Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος παραθέτω ορισμένες εικόνες ( θα το κάνω και στην αρχική ανάρτηση )
εγώ θέλω να κάνω αυτό
moter 0.jpg

Για το μοτέρ που κάνει αυτή την δουλειά βρήκα αυτό
moter 1.jpg

Το οποίο στην ουσία είναι δύο συσκευές σε μία

moter 2.JPG


Στην παραπάνω εικόνα με το κόκκινο βέλος έχω σημειώσει το damper που ανοιγοκλίνει μηχανικά
Η λειτουργία του συστήματος περιγράφεται εδώ ( μεγενθύνετε την εικόνα)
moter 3.JPG
Και σε μια λεπτομέρεια από το εγχειρίδιο από το σύστημα bypass, φαίνεται αυτό που λέω εγώ διμεταλλικό έλασμα που ανοίγει το damper
moter 4.JPG
Και επαναλαμβάνω το ερώτημα. Που μπορώ να βρω στο εμπόριο ένα τέτοιο έλασμα ή αυτοματισμό που να ασυστέλεται ή διαστέλεται στους 70 βαθμούς

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Το κλαπέ θα του δώσεις κίνηση από κάποιο μοχλό σωστά?  Εσύ μπορείς να το  κινήσεις η ηλεκτρικά (με μπαταρίες, μοτέρ, αισθητήρες  κλπ κλπ) ή  μηχανικά μέσω εμβόλου εκμεταλευώμενος την διαστολή και συστολή ενός  ρευστού (κάτι αντίστοιχο γίνεται και στους θερμοστάτες του αυτοκινήτου)  τώρα μπορείς να βάλεις ένα δοχειάκι και να δίνει σε έμβολο ή δίσκο όπως  αναφέρθηκε ποίο πάνω! Δες σε καταστήματα με υδραλικοπνευματικα μήπως  έχουν κάτι εξειδικευμένο.  
Το βρήκα!!!  Στα παλαιού τύπου αυτοκίνητα  με τις πλατίνες την προ-πορεία ανάφλεξης την έδινε με βάση την υποπίεση  από την πολλαπλή εισαγωγής μέσω ενός δίσκου, εσύ σύνδεσε το μ ένα  κλειστό δοχείο και όταν αυτό ζεσταθεί θα σπρώξει το μοχλό που κλείνει το  ταμπερ. 
Κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή http://www.tpub.com/content/doe/h1013v2/css/h1013v2_165.htm

----------


## ba99297

Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου
Πες μου όμως πως να το ζητήσω το συγκεκριμένο ανταλλακτικό ή αν ρω παλιό αμάξι σε ποιο σημείο να το ψάξω.
Τέλος ας υποθέσουμε ότι βρήκα αυτό που λες, πς μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω να ενεργοποιείται σε συγκεκριμένη θερμοκρασία πχ του 40 ή τους 45 ή τους 50 βαθμούς κελσίου? Υπάρχει δυνατότητα ρύθμισης με βάση την θερμοκρασία του αέρα με τον οποίο θα έρχεται σε επαφή?
Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilllis

υπαρχουν αυτες  http://www.mckenziecorp.com/amot_valve.htm

λεγονται θερμοστατικες βαλλβιδες.σαν λειτουργια ειναι η εξης ενα υγρο μεσα τους οταν ζεσταινεται διαστελεται και γινεται και γραμικα δηλ. λιγο λιγο μεχρι να γινει πληρης διαστολη.
αυτα τωρα παιζουν σε υδραυλικα συστηματα ατμου ζεστο νερο και τετοια.

----------


## nikolaras

Χτές τοποθέτησα αυτό σε ένα υδραυλικό τζάκι


Το τάμπερ ελέγχεται ηλεκτρονικά μέσω αισθητήρα και μπορείς να έχεις πολλές εντολές με αυτό το μαραφέτι, όπως να ανοίγεις τα μοτέρ σου ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία που θέλεις.

----------


## ba99297

Φίλε μου ποιο είναι το κόστος του παραπάνω αυτοματισμού, και που μπορώ να το προμηθευτώ ?
Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## nikolaras

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elektronische...item35b78d3e95

----------

